# Laptop with 32 bit processor?



## mefizto (Oct 23, 2015)

Gratings all,

I have been given an older laptop with a 32-bit Intel dual-core processor.  Will I have any problems - I remember reading something about kernel bug on the forum, but I cannot find the post.

Kindest regards,
M


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 23, 2015)

You shouldn't have any problems because it's a 32-bit processor, but you probably want to go with a UFS filesystem as opposed to ZFS.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi jrm,

thank you for the reply.  I have reviewed all the materials regarding the i386 release, and, indeed, cannot find anything objectionable.  It just that I have a fairly good memory and recall someone mentioning a bug in the 32 bit kernel, so I just wanted to inquire whether it is not a serious showstopper.

Yes, I am not understanding the ZFS tuning enough to install it, although I have been running it for years on a 64 bit architecture with 8 GB of memory and like the features offered.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

